# Monster Jumper



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Been busy today! Needed a new pnuematic today, so I threw this together. He's pretty simple, but it should make one or two people jump themselves!
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks pretty good to me. Someday I'll build one or two.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Oct31,

Great pneumatic! I see you did the same thing I did on my situp version. I had to keep the arms extended because I wasn't sure how to make or rig the arm linkage to extend and retract on its own. Pneumatics are always a big hit with everyone on halloween. Great job.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Sickie! Once you start, you can't stop!

Yeah, Richie, You motivated me! Thanks!
I haven't had the time to mess with rigging the arms up too. 
You're right, I love playing with air props!


----------

